# July Photo Contest - 2009 Puppy Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's Ike's First Boat Ride....he's A Big Boy Now!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's one of Lucy:


----------



## s6m1l88 (Mar 12, 2008)

Prince


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

adriennelane said:


> here's One Of Lucy:


I Cracked Up When I First Saw Your Pic!!! Love The Tongue


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Picture of Tucker, after his first swim.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

*Miss Nikki Made In the Shade*


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

Jenny. Big version http://flickr.com/photos/rustycucumbers/2576119541/sizes/l/


----------



## Kasper-pa- (Mar 24, 2008)

"Hey dad, what's up?" - Sonny


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasper cooling off:


----------



## iHeartGoldenMixes (Jun 14, 2008)

My pups at 3 weeks!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> I Cracked Up When I First Saw Your Pic!!! Love The Tongue



That's one of her normal, goofy expressions on her face after an hour or so of fetch.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, I can't compete with the cuteness in this thread already, so I'm taking a different approach to this contest.... here ya go!! :


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Well, I can't compete with the cuteness in this thread already, so I'm taking a different approach to this contest.... here ya go!! :


That is too funny, I love it.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*NEMO*
Boogey boarding @ 9 weeks old


----------



## JillC25 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Abbey on the Tree Farm*

Abbey's favorite place to chew sticks...


----------



## grousang (Dec 29, 2007)

Connor at six months, cooling off with a drink at the dog park.


----------



## JillC25 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Abbey's favorite place to chew sticks*


----------



## JillC25 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Abbey's favorite place to chew sticks (Horizontal)*

Horizontal pic


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Deacon...exhausted after playing on the beach!


----------



## SprtsGrl (May 22, 2007)

This Wyatt....true Centerfold...


----------



## davidsavitz (Apr 7, 2008)

*Wyatt*

Here is our Wyatt at about 10 weeks trying to break out of his travel crate.


----------



## geddy2112 (Sep 28, 2007)

*laundry anyone?*

Colors and whites, uh, which is which?:doh:


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is 5 month old Dax doing his favorite thing... playing in the sand


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Tucker, all worn out after playing hard with Luke and Maggie.


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

*Photo Entry*

M & M goldens
Murphy -1st time at the beach -Fiesta Island, San Diego


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

*Elle*

Make mine a double (hic)


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Adriennelane said:


> Here's one of Lucy:


Oh my goodness...my favorite little redhead- how cute! Hi Lucy :wavey:


----------



## Rachelle78 (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's Marley mowing our lawn!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Some of these just crack me up!! Dax is getting HUGE......where's our baby?....and Lucy is becoming more beautiful every day....even with that goofy grin!!


----------



## donnaj03 (Jan 30, 2008)

Brianna with Carlynn.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

rachelle78 said:


> here's Marley Mowing Our Lawn!
> 
> View attachment 29629


Rofl!!! I Love It!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Heres Rusty!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

OMG Alex! Rusty has grown so much, great pic and he looks like a little man dog now!!!!! :


Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Some of these just crack me up!! Dax is getting HUGE......where's our baby?....and Lucy is becoming more beautiful every day....even with that goofy grin!!


 
I agree, so many great shots posted. Ike on the boat is a family favorite here! We look so forward to getting our puppers out on a boat. Johnny specifically looked Dax over before we got him to make sure he looked seaworthy to him :  

I could comment on every single pic posted too! All too cute!


Tiffany


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with Tiff. They are all great!


----------



## sam (May 21, 2005)

Here's MacCloud with a few of his littermates...I can't believe I left with only him!!!


----------



## Maru (Jun 9, 2007)

Here is Candy


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, the competition is fierce! Love the boogie boarding pup!


----------



## simplybob (Apr 28, 2008)

*roxy 9 weeks old*










some wonderful golden pictures......!!!!!!! lovely to see !!!!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

Zoe-puppy on the boat in the lake...perfect for July.:wavey:


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

TiffanyK said:


> OMG Alex! Rusty has grown so much, great pic and he looks like a little man dog now!!!!! :
> 
> 
> Tiffany


LOL, thanks Tiff  Sounds like your pups are going to have a great time on the water this summer, you better take pics!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's Brady's entry. This is what I call his "beefcake" photo!


----------



## leftytaurus (Feb 18, 2008)

Spencer keeping cool in the Summer time on top of the AC Vent


----------



## lisacls (May 29, 2008)

*Here is Brian !!*


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

donnaj03 said:


> Brianna with Carlynn.


 What a precious shot!

All of the puppies/dog on this thread are so adorably cute....


----------



## annie238 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Harry...*

[email protected] 6 months!


----------



## CLEMO&ACE (Jan 26, 2006)

*Why? Because I'm Beautiful*

:








Our Princess- SHEBA


----------



## Ted_Deits (Dec 30, 2007)

*My puppy Sandy*


----------



## jrsmith (Apr 21, 2008)

*Ella*

Ella's first experience with "Spring Showers"


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 18, 2008)

My first day home with Atlas.


----------



## SleepyTortuga (Jun 8, 2008)

Awww, all my "puppy" pictures are in low resolution. But here's one of my favorite pictures of Holly.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griffyn - CAUGHT!
Digging for the first time in his life. :doh:


----------



## goo1218 (Jan 20, 2008)

this is KIMCHI


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sammy in my chair


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

*Little Miss Skyy Vee*


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

iHeartGoldenMixes said:


> My pups at 3 weeks!


OMG love this one!!! I know who i'm voting for and i rarely vote at all. How sweet this photo is.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

*Thought I'd give it a shot...*

Beamer....by far one of my favorites.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Great picture of Beamer, Jill ... but give that boy some grass to lay on!!

:wave:


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> Beamer....by far one of my favorites.


He's so sweet!


----------



## LIKNWISKY (Dec 10, 2007)

This is Wisky. If he were a human, he would definately been a carpenter


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is Beau enjoying his pool!


----------



## Torrie and Buddy (Mar 27, 2008)

Abbey -18 wks. Grandaughter felt she needed 4th of July hair clip.


----------



## rrm4405 (Jul 3, 2008)

*zoe lazy*

hi joe,
earlier placed this by mistake in the adult contest. moving it here now.. 

best of luck to everyone! meanwhile, enjoy zoe here at 2 mts.

-- reggie


----------



## Kiss the Skyy (Jun 28, 2008)

Awww it's my baby.. so cute..i guess I'm biased 



historicprim said:


> *Little Miss Skyy Vee*


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

"These are a few of my favorite things"


----------



## lovemygoldens (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG they are all so cute. This is my girl Luna at 10 weeks old.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Quinn 

Sandbox 101


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

This is "Madame Blueberry" and "Bob the Tomato" from the Veggie Tales litter.
They are now named Layla and Rocky.


----------

